# Another GREAT mooove....



## AleXiuS (Jun 23, 2003)

The Celtics and the Cavs have agree to a deal that involve three players:

JR. BREMER + BRUNO SUNDOV ==> JUMAINE JONES

I think it's a relly good move by Ainge. We keep Eric Williams and Tony Delk and we add a good player who can contribute from the bench, and is good for our new faster style.

I don't know what r we going to do next season, but I'm relly excited with this team, I like every sign( maybe McCarty have my doubts ) and every trade and I feel we can make things and be a tough contender for the Nets, don't you??

I hope that this addition dont cut kedrick minutes..... and add rest 
to PP.

LINK
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/story?id=1586645


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AleXiuS</b>!
> The Celtics and the Cavs have agree to a deal that involve three players:
> 
> JR. BREMER + BRUNO SUNDOV ==> JUMAINE JONES
> ...


 I hate Danny Ainge more and more every day. Every time he does some move I cringe. 
JR Bremer was awesome last year for a undrafted rookie and his thanks for that is to be traded to Lebron James land.
Great.
Those who don't like my coments DEAL WITH IT. 


Have a nice day.:upset:


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm glad JR got out of Boston. I love the C's, but it was obvious that Ainge didn't like him. He can now go back to his home town and show the NBA what he is all about.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

im glad to see we did something to get jones, and get rid of sundov. i liked bremer, but it seemed like it was his time to go with the arrival of banks and james. i hope he does well in cleveland, and i think he will. if lebron runs the point for them bremer could play the 2 guard which his game is better fit to.

as for the celtics, are we done? we now have another roster spot open. we have 4 small forwards now, could ewill still get traded. will we go after best again? the signing of james was kind of sudden. maybe ainge new he was going to trade bremer to cleveland, and he wanted to make sure he had another point guard, so he signed james. and now that bremer is gone will he restart negotiations with best?


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

delk and bremer had pretty much the same game so getting rid of one of them was just something, i at least, waited to happen. wish we could have gotten a big man though.


----------



## HickFromFrenchLick (Jun 18, 2003)

I am not happy to see JR go but you guys HAD to see the writing on the wall on this one. We knew they had to clear a roster spot, we knew we had 3 6'2" combo guards, and JR clearly had the most value out of the three. I for one say let's give Ainge a break. The team we had last year was NOT going to make a run at a championship so why not try something. He has kept the main cogs in place with Pierce and Walker and he drafted a point guard to run the floor and play defense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm liking Boston's line-up now. They will have some depth and still have a good scoring unit they can bring in.

PG-Banks/James/Delk
SG-Pierce/Delk/Brown
SF-Jones/Williams/Brown
PF-Walker/McCarty/Hunter
C-Battie/Blount/Baker/Perkins

I think this trade really says something about what the Celtics think of Kedrick Brown. They re-signed McCarty and Eric Williams, and traded for Jumaine Jones. I just don't feel Kedrick is gonna get a fair shot in Beantown I think. I hope I am wrong however.

The Celtics look improved this year and with a real PG in Banks, Walker and Pierce should improve their shooting percentage. They will definitely be fun to watch.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> I'm liking Boston's line-up now. They will have some depth and still have a good scoring unit they can bring in.
> 
> PG-Banks/James/Delk
> ...








Thank you. FinaLLy a Nets fan who gives us the respect we give you. :clap:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. FinaLLy a Nets fan who gives us the respect we give you. :clap:


The only team I hate is the Portland Trailblazers. But I do like Boston and I love seeing the Fleet Center come playoff time. I will admit that I like what Ainge is doing. Cleveland shouldn't have traded Jumaine Jones. Jones will play better next to Pierce and Walker, than he did on that bad Cavs team. With Banks penetrating and dishing, if the Celtics really run like Ainge said they would, with Pierce, Delk, Walker and Jones all spotting up on the perimeter, then you have a team that will still bomb you with threes but will be able to shoot in rhythm. Marcus Banks may avg. about 9 assists a game as a rookie, and if he improves his jumpshot, I still like this team over Detroit (who still doesn't have a go-to guy), while Boston has two (I'm including a slimmed down Walker.)


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I think this trade really says something about what the Celtics think of Kedrick Brown. They re-signed McCarty and Eric Williams, and traded for Jumaine Jones. I just don't feel Kedrick is gonna get a fair shot in Beantown I think. I hope I am wrong however.


Kedrick Brown has done nothing to merit any kind of credit IMO. People love him because he is the unknown. 

When he was on the floor (for what ever convenient excuse people like to give him ) he consistently missed almost every shot he took. He played some decent defense sometimes but that didn't merit him taking a spot away from someone actually doing something on the court. The potential is there I guess but frankly so far. I don't get the hype.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!(I'm including a slimmed down Walker.)








ExactLy what we aLL are hoping for. A sLimmed down WaLker wouLd do wonders. Hey, supposidLy Baker is sLimmed down too.  But we won't get our hopez up...AgAiN. :no:


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> ExactLy what we aLL are hoping for. A sLimmed down WaLker wouLd do wonders. Hey, supposidLy Baker is sLimmed down too.  But we won't get our hopez up...AgAiN. :no:


hey, the offseason is time for optimism. might as weel try and be happy while we can. hope for the best from both of them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah a slimmed down Walker does a lot for this team. It gives them a lot more flexibility and if that meant that Walker and Pierce played the swing positions, that makes the C's and even better team than they were before.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Jumaine has always played well when given good minutes. He played well in Philly when giving suffiecent PT and in Cleveland when he got burn. I think Bremer is overrated. Bremer plays great defense but his offensive game and jump shot leaves alot to be desired IMO. Good deal for the green.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Very nice trade for both teams.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> I'm liking Boston's line-up now. They will have some depth and still have a good scoring unit they can bring in.
> 
> PG-Banks/James/Delk
> ...


Jones looks like a pretty decent player though I can't say I actually know anything about him beyond what I've read here and on ESPN.com. HoopsHype said he's a terrific defender, which I like to hear. 

While I understand that there are those out there who will hate every move the Celtics make simply because Ainge is in charge, I think this could be a very good move. Bremer is out and he, quite simply, is not as good as some of you make him out to be. He'll never be anything more than a serviceable backup in this league and with Delk and now James, we have enough of those. Bremer may play better in Cleveland where he'll likely backup Dajuan Wagner at SG.

I have a feeling that Ainge isn't done yet looking at the roster:

C--Battie, Blount, Perkins
PF-Walker, Baker, Hunter
SF-Williams, Jones, McCarty
SG-Pierce, Brown
PG-Banks, Delk, James

I don't think that Baker or Hunter are reliable at backup PF. Baker has his issues and Hunter is still the third to last guy taken in the draft. I hope I'm wrong about both of them, but that is where they're coming from this season. That said, I'm not all too sure what guy Ainge will try to get. Gary Trent would be terrific, but I don't see that happening. A deal involving Williams and Delk looks like it still could be a possibility. 

What impresses me most here is that Ainge managed to move Sundov to a team that has even less need for him than we do. Sundov will be fourth on the depth chart a center behind Zydrunas, Diop, and Mihm.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Jones looks like a pretty decent player though I can't say I actually know anything about him beyond what I've read here and on ESPN.com. HoopsHype said he's a terrific defender, which I like to hear.
> ...



Agoo don't sell Hunter short, he is a very good player and he was very underrated to the point where NBA GM's missed the boat on this dude,. He will contribute the same way that Boozer contributed to the Cavs, and he is even more athletic and physical than Boozer. I think you will see an improved Tony Delk off the bench. Delk plays so much better when he is at shooting guard off the bench. He has always played well when he plays with a pass-first PG like JWill and Kidd. I think he could flourish off the bench next to Banks in the transition game.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I think that with the acquisition of Jones and the signing of Hunter, Eric Williams is definitely on the block.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Agoo don't sell Hunter short, he is a very good player and he was very underrated to the point where NBA GM's missed the boat on this dude,. He will contribute the same way that Boozer contributed to the Cavs, and he is even more athletic and physical than Boozer. I think you will see an improved Tony Delk off the bench. Delk plays so much better when he is at shooting guard off the bench. He has always played well when he plays with a pass-first PG like JWill and Kidd. I think he could flourish off the bench next to Banks in the transition game.


I don't want to sell Hunter short, but he's still the 56th overall selection. He tore up a summer league, but so did Carlos Rogers. Remember Rogers? He was always the top player in the summer leagues and preseason and was nothing when the games counted. I don't want to say that Hunter is that same guy and I don't think he is, but I would not want to rely on him for big minutes.


----------



## AleXiuS (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Jones looks like a pretty decent player though I can't say I actually know anything about him beyond what I've read here and on ESPN.com. HoopsHype said he's a terrific defender, which I like to hear.
> ...


I'm totally agree with u. Ainge is going to make one trade more. But WHO??
Well, Williams is the first guy on the possible trade list of the Celtics, DELK is behind, and possibly kedrick is the third, because Baker nobody wants.
But what player will be the best move?? 
Well givin' Williams for low post player, will be good, Gary Trent will fit well. But I don't think we trade only one. If we make a trade it will involve two players, maybe williams+delk or willimas+kedrick(i hope NOT), and I think that if we trade williams+delk, we have to get a good player, I mean, a really good, because they r too much for gary trent type of player. We could get better players with a trade like that. What u think about??


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I think that with the acquisition of Jones and the signing of Hunter, Eric Williams is definitely on the block.


What do you think they could get for Eric Williams. They would need to add more size if anything right.

Agoo, I totally understand your point. I think off the bench the C's will be pleasantly surprised to have Brandon. I think he will prove himself.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you think they could get for Eric Williams. They would need to add more size if anything right.


I think they could get a first round pick from Denver or Utah. I don't think they could get a 2004 first rounder (unless it is protected in some fashion) but they might get a 2005 first rounder. Utah needs a power forward, and Williams can at least masquerade as one. Since those teams are under the cap, this kind of deal is possible.

I think the Celtics want to cut about $3M to avoid the luxury tax. I don't think they would be interested in another player.

My guess is that OB would love to keep Williams and let Kedrick go, but Kedrick would not save quite enough money.


----------



## Paulie (May 25, 2003)

I don't see Willams being moved. He is a major Chemistry guy who Obrien loves. Willams is a heart and sole player who played very well last season. I see another minor move. 


Good trade IMO. Bremer is a good looking young player, but Sundov is really bad. Thank Wallace for both finding bremer and losing him with that signing. I remember the quote.

"Bruno would be a lottery pick if he had come out this season.


I saw Jones play twice in college against UK and we was a very good SEC, but so was Dontae Jones . I like the depth move and the roster spot. 

K. Brown didn't hurt his chances with his play in the summer league.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*About Jumaine*

One thing I like about Jumaine is that he is a great rebounder for the position he plays. That's definitely an upgrade, and we have a deeper team right now.

He also has the skills to play several positions and should be a very nice option there. If Kedrick Brown is as good as we hope, then he should not have problem earning minutes. In the meanwhile, there's nothing like playoff basketball in Beantown and this sure is a great move for the team, looking forward to next season.

I like the fact that when Danny targets someone he goes for it. That gives me the sense that he knows what he is doing and what he wants. So far, all the moves made by him, have been good enough for me.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I liked Bremer, but I don't think he was what the Celtics needed. They needed a true point, and Bremer wasn't it. Pierce and Walker were the top in assists. Also, when it came to the playoffs, OB went with Delk. They're taking a risk by counting on a rookie to fill a void, but I think to get to the next level, they need to take some risks. It's a no brainer getting rid of Sundov, though. There's also an outside chance they may fill the last roster spot without having to do a trade. As reported, they may be getting $15 million in rebates, so maybe the purse strings aren't as tight as people think they are. They've said that there probably will be a lot of good unsigned free-agents after everyone else has had their pick, so they may be able to get an impact player for peanuts. 

I do think the team is a good bit deeper than last year. Even without X-factors like Baker, Brown, Hunter, and Perkins, I think they've improved. If one or more of them can consistently contribute, then I think we're much better. Even if Banks doesn't work out, they still have the starting five from the playoffs. Keep in mind, they essentially had an eight man rotation last year. Now, they potentially could involve every player not on the injured list.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: About Jumaine*



> Originally posted by <b>el_raulin</b>!
> One thing I like about Jumaine is that he is a great rebounder for the position he plays. That's definitely an upgrade, and we have a deeper team right now.
> 
> He also has the skills to play several positions and should be a very nice option there. If Kedrick Brown is as good as we hope, then he should not have problem earning minutes. In the meanwhile, there's nothing like playoff basketball in Beantown and this sure is a great move for the team, looking forward to next season.
> ...



I agree with this post 100%. I like the fact that Ainge seems to have a vision for this team and he didn't destroy the core of the team to do it.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: About Jumaine*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this post 100%. I like the fact that Ainge seems to have a vision for this team and he didn't destroy the core of the team to do it.








I agree 110%. :yes:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*JR, we hardly knew ya*

Best of luck in Cleveland. 

Great trade for the Celtics, in my opinion.

Do NOT trade Eric Williams or Delk. We need every veteran we can get that has been through the postseason wars. If Pierce, Walker and Baker all rebound from subpar seasons, I'll go to war with this team right now in the East.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> I think they could get a first round pick from Denver or Utah. I don't think they could get a 2004 first rounder (unless it is protected in some fashion) but they might get a 2005 first rounder. Utah needs a power forward, and Williams can at least masquerade as one. Since those teams are under the cap, this kind of deal is possible.


I say we plan for Wayne Simien, this guy is huge and wide, and coming from kansas, can run all day and is very athletic, and can board like crazy, i think that Boston should have him in mind if they go for a first round choice, we might be able to get him w/out a trade if he pulls out next year but i think he will stay for all 4 which would mean 2005.

Now as far as other deals, i say we get a combo forward if we get rid of williams in any kind of a deal. Jones should be a good starter but im not all for that yet and McCarty isnt used to big minutes and then we would get a solid PF back-up. If we package him with delk we should be able to get a very solid player but i dont know how many players like this are available or tradeable. Getting rid of Delk though might not be the best, he is an uptempo guy which might be why he didnt go above and beyond with us, and would prob be the back up to PP and he will need his rest. Id rather have the undersized Delk then Brown who hasnt shown anybody anything yet, but once he does then delk should be ousted, but thats for another time.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i dont think it was a good trade..........FOR THE cELTICS............


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

We have to remember, Bremer doesnt play up tempo, he never showed signs of pushing the ball, Tony delk did try so that kinda means IMO that those who do and can atleast tried at times, and with the new look we were going after it was was 'fast or in our past'


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Can we be clear about something?*

This trade was not about clearing a roster spot. Bruno Sundov never would have played, and JR Bremer would have been a 3rd-stringer in all likelihood. For those two guys, we get a very athletic 6-8 forward who can shoot the three, and who started for Philly in their run to the Finals. He averaged 10 and 5 last year and is still very young and coachable. This is a no-brainer. 

Ainge has improved the roster SIGNIFICANTLY w/o spending any money. Two good draft picks, plus an intriguing prospect with the third (Perkins), and now Jones. I'll predict right now that Mike James replaces Bremer nicely.

I've seen a lot of Jumaine Jones and let me say this deal was a STEAL for us. We are going to love this guy.


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

Yeah I totally agree....I have a good feeling about this trade!!

BTW what's the numbers on Jones contract??


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Yet to be reported....*

But it had to be a sign-and-trade deal, since Jones was a FA. Since we are over the cap, it had to be within 85-115% of Sundov+Bremer deals, unless Cleveland is under the cap. We'll know very soon, but I would imagine in the 1.5-2 million dollar range.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bujabra</b>!
> Yeah I totally agree....I have a good feeling about this trade!!
> 
> BTW what's the numbers on Jones contract??


him being a free agent made it a sign and trade, and i dont think the numbers have been released. but i doubt it was very much at all. ainge has been good about not overpaying. my guess is around a million, but i really have no clue.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, I like this trade and I like Jones. Although I dont think this is good news for Brown...He will have to fight for his place! I guess Danny REALLY likes Jones too!

''I could see Jumaine Jones as being anywhere from a starter to an eighth man, but a lot of that's going to depend on him and how well he plays,'' said Ainge.

''I just feel that Jumaine Jones is a player who has not yet achieved what he is capable of achieving,'' said Ainge when reached by phone yesterday. ''I believe he's been a solid NBA player up to this point. He started on the Philadelphia 76ers' Eastern Conference championship team in the playoffs as a rookie. Then, he was traded to Cleveland. I just don't think he's achieved what his potential is and I hope that he can in a Boston uniform, that we can help develop him. He's at that time in his career where he's got some NBA experience and I think he can help us become a better team as well. That's why we're doing it.''


And does this mean we are done? We have a bit of a log jam at SF position now...
''I don't know if there's ever such a thing as being done until you accomplish what you're trying to accomplish,'' said Ainge. ''Let's put it this way. I would feel very good if that were the case and we went into training camp with this 14-man roster, but that doesn't mean that we're done.

I say that if there is a nice offer which would make this team even better we might make another trade. We could even sign a veteran for the minimum at the end of the summer if someone good stays outhere! But even if nothing more happens I am happy with the team we have right now! I believe we have much more depth and quality than last year!

Link:
http://www.boston.com/dailyglobe2/210/sports/Celtics_are_near_deal_for_Jones+.shtml

Our current roster:

PG: Marcus Banks, Mike James
SG: Paul Pierce, Tony Delk
SF: Kedrick Brown, Jumane Jones, Eric Williams
PF: Antoine Walker, Walter McCarty, Brandon Hunter
C: Tony Battie, Vin Baker, Mark Blount, Kendrick Perkins


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Another GREAT mooove....*



> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate Danny Ainge more and more every day. Every time he does some move I cringe.
> ...



looks from reading the posts you are the only one. Your blind hate of Ainge is getting tiresome. If you were a true fan, you would be able to see that Ainge has improved the roster from the mediocre one we had last year. Anyone on this board will tell you that. I don't think you are a real fan, your posts suggest you are a pretender. They are getting pathetic.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Another GREAT mooove....*



> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> looks from reading the posts you are the only one. Your blind hate of Ainge is getting tiresome. If you were a true fan, you would be able to see that Ainge has improved the roster from the mediocre one we had last year. Anyone on this board will tell you that. I don't think you are a real fan, your posts suggest you are a pretender. They are getting pathetic.








:yes:
I, for one, am getting tired of your bashing when our team onLy is getting better. This board isn't to hate on the C's, itz to support them.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

I really like this trade. It is a bad trade for the Cav's but a very good one for the Celtics. Jumaine Jones can SCORE! He is definately a sixth man threat if he comes off the bench. He fits in nicely with this team and can rebound and is an excelant defender. (he reminds me of, dare I say it, Rodney Rogers in a sense) The best thing is that we traded NOTHING to get him! What a great move! :yes:


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

*ThereisnoIinteam3`s bashing...*

Post against what other posters say. Please DO NOT post against other posters.

---agoo


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: ThereisnoIinteam3`s bashing...*

See above.

---agoo


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

lol at competing with the nets now because of jumaine jones..


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Does anyone other than me realize we gave up a 2nd round pick along with Bremer & Sundov? I don't think we should have done that!


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Last time I checked this was a message board. I will continue to call Danny Ainge on his stupidity. If you do not like it then don't read my posts.
I am more of a Celtics fans then you could ever be. I spent more money supporting this team last year then you have probably spent in your entire life.
I never disrespect the players on this team. EVER. 

Since when does being a fan mean you only see the good.


The new onwers got 15 million back from the luxary tax and have not spent one penny on making this team better. They resigned Walter McCarty and traded for one player. That's it.

Feel free to attack me because it shows how immature you are.


----------

